# PTS a hurt pet bunny



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

I have pet /show ND's and a lionhead. One of my nicest ND bucks got scared and broke his back.
I ask about vet PTS but they wanted 200 bucks really?

I know how to kill rabbit, but I really love this little guy and am trying to find a better way to well put him out of his misery.
He still eats is still a sweet friendly bun (esp for an ND), but his hind legs are atrophying(sp?) and he has a tough time getting his legs stuck and I'm afraid he'll get further injured (like injury to the useless legs).
Any humane suggestion?
I read Franco post from 2011 about rabbits which was very good, but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do this particular rabbit, he is a big fave. Fortunately I have a singleton bunny by him that could carry on.
TIA
Gem


----------



## Ponker (Mar 8, 2016)

If it needs to be done, perhaps you could enlist the help of a friend. It's very difficult to 'do the deed' because of love. But he needs someone to love him enough to help him get across the rainbow bridge. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I hope you find a solution for him. At least he's not in any physical pain. 

It's unfortunately something we all must face one day. If you absolutely cannot do this, either dig into the piggy bank for the $200 or call a trusted and reliable friend to do it for you. 

Say goodbye and tell him what is happening. I think animals understand more then we think they do. They pick up on our feelings and tone. It also helps us work through the passing. I lost my beloved Doberman, Rube five years ago and still cry at odd times. The worst thing for me was not being able to say goodbye. At least you have the opportunity. 

It sounds like you love him a lot so you will do what needs to be done for him. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

Ponker said:


> If it needs to be done, perhaps you could enlist the help of a friend. It's very difficult to 'do the deed' because of love. But he needs someone to love him enough to help him get across the rainbow bridge. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I hope you find a solution for him. At least he's not in any physical pain.
> 
> It's unfortunately something we all must face one day. If you absolutely cannot do this, either dig into the piggy bank for the $200 or call a trusted and reliable friend to do it for you.
> 
> ...


thanks, Ponker. I know its the right thing to do for rabbit, just looking for a better way. I think vets should be ashamed for charging that for a simple appropriate injection. I was a vet tech before severe injury, somewhat recovered, had the bunnies prior, so $ is a real issue for us. 
I am pretty isolated, but have bunny friends, but this is a subject that is very touchy. Im seeing a bunny friend soon, Ill ask in person.
In the meantime, I put him in an area with solud walls so he cant get stuck. 
He loves his food, his blanky , eats and drinks fine, and hobbles over for pettin whenever he sees me.
Ive had animals for all my life, which means the reaper visits, Im no stranger to hardship and tough decisions...really appreciate your empathy.
Gemm


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm sorry about your bunny!  I know it's hard to lose loved animals...  @Ponker gave good advice; just love on him as much as you can, before it's time to let him go. Enjoy the time you have left with him. And it's okay to cry.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

yeah. I did acknowledge Ponker
Thanks


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2016)

You're welcome! Sorry if that came across wrong, I was just agreeing with what Ponker said, and kinda putting it in my own words.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> You're welcome! Sorry if that came across wrong, I was just agreeing with what Ponker said, and kinda putting it in my own words.



I think what Im looking for is a source
for an injectable I can serve myself. I do all my dog vacs, have had to PTS a dog, but I was working for a vet then.
Thanks, though, I understand.
Gemmer


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but simply put, you took on the responsibility for these animals and putting them down gently when their time is up is part of that responsibility. Nobody that I know or care to know, enjoys killing an animal, especially ones who are pets and have become special and close to us. I have had to put down many dogs over my life span as well as chickens and what not. It's never easy, but must be done. A simple 22 to the head would be swift and painless. You say you have done injections... I believe you can inject air into the heart and cause an embolism... I don't know if that's painful or not as I've never experienced it. 

I understand those saying ask a friend to do it, and that is an option, but at the same time, I see that as shirking your responsibility and basically saying you didn't care enough for your animal's well being to take care of it yourself. Again, I'm sorry If I what I'm saying seems harsh or cold, but it's the way that I feel and the way that I am. Sorry you're losing a cherished animal.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but simply put, you took on the responsibility for these animals and putting them down gently when their time is up is part of that responsibility. Nobody that I know or care to know, enjoys killing an animal, especially ones who are pets and have become special and close to us. I have had to put down many dogs over my life span as well as chickens and what not. It's never easy, but must be done. A simple 22 to the head would be swift and painless. You say you have done injections... I believe you can inject air into the heart and cause an embolism... I don't know if that's painful or not as I've never experienced it.
> 
> I understand those saying ask a friend to do it, and that is an option, but at the same time, I see that as shirking your responsibility and basically saying you didn't care enough for your animal's well being to take care of it yourself. Again, I'm sorry If I what I'm saying seems harsh or cold, but it's the way that I feel and the way that I am. Sorry you're losing a cherished animal.


This is not helpful, only an opportunity to voice an opinion. If you had read my original reply to Ponker, you would know I DO GET IT.
Im not a newbie and well aware of my choices.
I am looking for another way to dispatch period.
Thanks
Gemm


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but simply put, you took on the responsibility for these animals and putting them down gently when their time is up is part of that responsibility. Nobody that I know or care to know, enjoys killing an animal, especially ones who are pets and have become special and close to us. I have had to put down many dogs over my life span as well as chickens and what not. It's never easy, but must be done. A simple 22 to the head would be swift and painless. You say you have done injections... I believe you can inject air into the heart and cause an embolism... I don't know if that's painful or not as I've never experienced it.
> 
> I understand those saying ask a friend to do it, and that is an option, but at the same time, I see that as shirking your responsibility and basically saying you didn't care enough for your animal's well being to take care of it yourself. Again, I'm sorry If I what I'm saying seems harsh or cold, but it's the way that I feel and the way that I am. Sorry you're losing a cherished animal.


And I dont think the friend suggestion was to get the friend to do the dispatching, but as moral support. I have had great deal of responsibility all of my life and would never ask anyone else to take on an unpleasant task for me, simply not a shirker.
Thanks
Gemmer


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2016)

Does he seem to be in that much pain? Can he get around okay with his back legs?


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> Does he seem to be in that much pain? Can he get around okay with his back legs?


No, in my reply to Ponker was that thats the thing, hes his usual sunny Jim self. Hes unusually affectionate and intelligent rabbit esp for his breed. Ive had lots of rabbits for many years, Ive never had an ND him. Many other breeds usually are mellow and happy.
This bunny is not in physical pain but his condition might allow him to get further injury. Were he in a state of pain I would have taken him to vet right away. It seemed like he might have some recovery, but his hind legs are gettingworse (paralyzed). He s in a safe room right now. nowhere to get stuck and a doormatt for traction
Thanks for your comment
Gemmer


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2016)

I hope he recovers. Gemmer are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> I hope he recovers. Gemmer are you planning on keeping him?



I'm afraid his quality of life will continue to deteriorate do to atrophied left rear left. The right he can move.
He needs to go to Rainbow Bridge, I'm afraid.
Thanks Though
Gemmer


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 10, 2016)

Gemmer said:


> I think what Im looking for is a source
> for an injectable I can serve myself. I do all my dog vacs, have had to PTS a dog, but I was working for a vet then.
> Thanks, though, I understand.
> Gemmer



Very sorry that you are now in this position. I know you have faced this before and are no stranger to it but no matter... each time it is painful and sad. 

Since you were a vet tech then you are familiar with euthanasia and I assume you also know how long it actually takes. Sadly most do not but it simply "appears" peaceful. This decision is such a difficult one and is also very personal. 

I would ( and I hate to have to say this) look at your LEGAL options. It is illegal for you to give the prescribed  method that your vet gives. And although there be be recommended methods it is critical they be within legal means. 

Months ago we had to put down our beloved goat due to a shattered femur. She was a bred doe, one of our best, and one of our sweetest. There was no option. My vet was here and said we could do whichever way.... the shot or a bullet. Working in vet med for years I opted the humane way of a bullet. Instant. 
When I type this I know how callous it can sound... yet I am sure you know it was truly one of our saddest moment ever on our farm. Still grieve her loss.

It is very clear this bunny is special and you love him and have given him all you can. Sorry I have no advice but to make sure your method is legal. My heart feels for your heavy decision.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 11, 2016)

Terrible for you the goat.
Legal ramifications only figure in when one is doing something illegal, last of my considerations.
As Im sure you know, there are many types of veterinary practice, I do not have much small animal vet assistance experience we saw mostly dogs and cats, in an urban area.
Anyway thanks, the article in WORD I wanted to post really illustrated how complicated supposedly humane "legal" veterinary administration of the combinations of drugs for euthanasia really is. I hunt, so I do have legal firearm but not for this area. Turkey season's coming up.
I have not relocated yet (another reason for relocating to more reasonably hunting law area).
If I decide firearm dispatch is best, then I may go that route
Was just looking for methods others have used, Ive done other rabbits, but none were already injured or a real companion animal.
Dogs have always been veterinary as there are many legal aspects to consider there and it is much more familiar to most vet practices 
 ( especially if an accident occurs outside one's home area, which often happens when hunting far from 
home.) Sporting club sanctioned hunting events always have an official vet, there are written rules for dispatching game when needed but those are birds in US mostly.
Thanks for your input.
Gemmer


----------

